# Well got ride of my to nanna today really sad miss the



## magerz (Sep 24, 2013)

Well got ride of my too nanna today really sad miss them


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

magerz said:


> Well got ride of my too nanna today really sad miss them


You that is


----------



## CAjerseychick (Sep 21, 2013)

I am sorry.


----------



## magpie (Oct 23, 2013)

CAjerseychick said:


> I am sorry.


It okay


----------

